# Wal-mart Poly-fil?



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just get the original. The 16oz bag. Make sure you're not getting the stuff that has fire retardant in it.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Works great I have used the loose fill and the quilt matting for like filter trays.


----------



## Profector (Oct 7, 2010)

Personally I didn't like the loose fill to much, it seemed to pack down and clog up alot. Once it was clogged, it had to be rinsed and pieces would come off. But it did work. The quilting material did better.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't use any of it, unless it's labelled as "pure" or chemical free, fire retardant or not. That suff can be loaded with chemicals from the manufacturing process.

Tommy


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

been using it for years. though wally world stopped carrying it recently in the large 5 lb boxes. the new ones in the plastic bags are different even though they are the same brand (morning glory). the bagged one is really loose and IME only useable if your stuffing a sealed container (ie filter cartrige), otherwise it will breakup and go everywhere. its pretty much useless for aqua clear hob type filters. the old box one WAS basically the same as what lfs sell as filter floss. side by side i couldnt tell the difference, it was just 1/20 the price. you can still get the large boxed version thru amazon, just search for poly fill. 

as others mentioned, make sure whatever you buy doesnt have fire retardant.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I ended up buying Poly-Fil Extra-Loft Quilt Batting crib size: 45in x 60in from Wal-Mart. Fairfield brand?

So is there any hint if this product contain fire retardant?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for asking this question sayurasem ! Will save the info!

Uhoh. I did a quick google search and found this: http://www.batt-mart.com/site/490194/page/130570


> UNIQUE BENEFITS
> *Flame Retardant *
> Will not yellow or disintegrate
> Resists mildew
> ...


Is that the exact one you got ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Polyester is fire resistant all by itself. 
The brands of quilt batting or pillow stuffing that have chemicals added, are labeled as such.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Thanks for asking this question sayurasem ! Will save the info!
> 
> Uhoh. I did a quick google search and found this: http://www.batt-mart.com/site/490194/page/130570
> 
> Is that the exact one you got ?



hmmmm I have this from wal-mart website: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Extra-Loft-Quilt-Batting-Queen-King/17330711

I can't see any writings on wal-mart website / the product itself O:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Polyester is fire resistant all by itself.
> The brands of quilt batting or pillow stuffing that have chemicals added, are labeled as such.


What would it be labeled as?



sayurasem said:


> hmmmm I have this from wal-mart website: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Extra-Loft-Quilt-Batting-Queen-King/17330711
> 
> I can't see any writings on wal-mart website / the product itself O:


I can't find anything either. Hopefully someone else can chime in about what they bought and give us a exact brand.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

This is what I use from WalMart. What you got should work well.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

That's the brand I use as well. The sheet stuff to cut replacement pads for canisters, and the pillow fill in the large box for hob filter floss.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

dhavoc said:


> That's the brand I use as well. The sheet stuff to cut replacement pads for canisters, and the pillow fill in the large box for hob filter floss.


You have the one tonytrout posted? Or the one sayurasem did?



[email protected] said:


> This is what I use from WalMart. What you got should work well.


On the site... 


> Battery Type: Does Not Contain a Battery


What? Batteries ._.?


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

Tony's one. its the morning glory brand with the green label.


----------

